# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Triển lãm Tự động hóa trong Công nghiệp - Industrial Automation Fiesta 2018 (IAF 2018

## Huyen Tran

Thay mặt BTC chúng tôi trân trọng kính mời Anh/Chị cùng quý doanh nghiệp, công ty tham gia Triển Lãm Tự Động Hóa Công Nghiệp 2018 - Industrial Automation Fiesta 2018, diễn ra trong khuôn khổ Triển lãm Công nghiệp và Sản xuất Việt Nam 2018 sẽ được tổ chức tại *Trung Tâm Văn Hóa Kinh Bắc, TP Bắc Ninh, Bắc Ninh, Việt Nam từ ngày 6-8 tháng 6 năm 2018*

*Triển lãm Tự Động Hóa Công Nghiệp 2018 sẽ tập trung vào các lĩnh vực:*

• Nhà máy, qui trình và tự động hóa trong sản xuất

• Giải pháp và dịch vụTự động hóa công nghiệp

• Điện và Năng lượng

• Robot và Công nghiệp sản xuất sử dụng kỹ thuật in 3D

Với hơn 200 công ty tham gia triển lãm đến từ hơn 15 quốc gia, Triển lãm Công nghiệp và Sản xuất Việt Nam 2018 là một cơ hội lý tưởng để các nhà sản xuất, nhà cung cấp trong và ngoài nước giới thiệu sản phẩm mới; gặp mặt khách hàng tiềm năng; chỉ định các đại lý và nhà phân phối; xây dựng mối quan hệ với những đại biểu kinh doanh, khách hàng mới, giới chức địa phương, các hiệp hội Công nghiệp, các cơ quan đại diện thương mại quốc tế, … cũng như thiết lập mạng lưới kinh doanh.

Triển lãm Tự động hóa Công Nghiệp Industrial Automation Fiesta 2018 lần đầu tiên có mặt tại Bắc Ninh nhắm vào đối tượng khách tham quan là những Công ty sản xuất, nhà thầu phụ, công ty cung cấp dịch vụ kỹ thuật, chế tạo máy móc, tích hợp hệ thống và các nhà cung ứng thiết bị Công nghiệp từ những trung tâm công nghiệp lớn nhất Việt Nam, như Bắc Ninh, Hà Nội, Hải Dương, Hưng Yên, Hải Phòng và các khu công nghiệp lân cận.

*CỤM GIAN HÀNG:*

Triển lãm sẽ bao gồm các cụm gian hàng từ các nước như Singapore, Nhật Bản, Hàn Quốc, Châu Âu và Đài Loan.

*KHU VỰC GIAN HÀNG SẢN XUẤT:*

Khu vực gian hàng sản xuất sẽ bao gồm các công ty sản xuất lớn ở Bắc Ninh và Hà Nội. Các gian hàng này được thiết kế tập trung thành một khu vực dành riêng cho đối tượng là khách thu mua trong triển lãm. Gian hàng này sẽ làm nổi bật hoàn toàn các giải pháp ứng dụng tiên tiến nhất trong Công nghiệp và các sản phẩm trong quy trình sản xuất. Đây cũng là nền tảng thương mại và nguồn cung cấp các giải pháp cho những nhà sản xuất và cung ứng thiết bị.

*KẾT NỐI DOANH NGHIỆP*

Chúng tôi xin trân trọng giới thiệu chuyên mục Kết nối doanh nghiệp. Đây là một hình thức dịch vụ được thiết kế riêng biệt và phù hợp, dành riêng cho các Nhà triển lãm từ nước ngoài để xác định và sàng lọc lượng khách hàng tiềm năng cũng như đối tác kinh doanh tại Việt Nam..

*HỘI THẢO:*

Hội Thảo Về Kết Nối Trong Sản Xuất (Cách mạng công nghiệp lần thứ 4, IOT và sản xuất thông minh)

Hội thảo về IOT sẽ qui tụ các chuyên gia đầu ngành và diễn giả nổi tiếng trong lĩnh vực kinh doanh và khoa học đến trình bày và thảo luận về những yếu tố cốt lõi của IOT. Câu hỏi trọng tâm sẽ xoay quanh vấn đề: IOT có thể góp phần làm tăng khả năng cạnh tranh kinh tế trong sản xuất và tự động hóa bằng cách nào?

Hội Thảo Về Thiết Kế Và In Ấn 3d
Hội thảo về Rô Bốt
*
TRẢI NGHIỆM CÔNG NGHỆ HÀN QUỐC 2018:*

Triển lãm Công nghiệp và Sản xuất Việt Nam 2018 sẽ có một chuyên đề đặc biệt về Công nghệ, với tên gọi Trải Nghiệm Công Nghệ Hàn Quốc 2018. Chuyên đề này sẽ tập trung quản bá cho công nghệ, thiết bị, vật tư và các loại hình dịch vụ được sản xuất ở Hàn Quốc.

Chúng tôi đang tích cực làm việc để đem đến những ưu đãi đặc biệt cho các công ty Việt Nam hoạt động trong lĩnh vực dịch vụ kỹ thuật và tích hợp hệ thống. Nếu Anh/Chị quan tâm đến vấn đề hợp tác, đừng ngần ngại liên hệ với chúng tôi để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết.

*Quý Công ty và Doanh Nghiệp có nhu cầu tham gia Triển lãm IAF 2018, xin vui lòng đăng kí tại link sau*: http://vietnamindustrialfiesta.com/t...age-vimf-2018/
*Hãy bấm vào link sau để đăng ký trực tuyến:*
Đăng ký tham quan cá nhân: http://vietnamindustrialfiesta.com/dang-ky-ca-nhan/ 
Đăng ký tham quan theo đoàn: http://vietnamindustrialfiesta.com/dang-ky-nhom/

Hoặc liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi: Ms. Suong Trinh

Email: suong@vietnamindustrialfiesta.com

Tel: +84 2866 861 210/20

Địa chỉ: 67 Phan Xích Long, phường 3, quận Phú Nhuận, TP.HCM

Website: 

www.vietnamindustrialfiesta.com

www.vietnamfair.net

Xin chân thành cảm ơn.

----------


## chanhoacompany

Cái link sao khi vào nó quay vòng vòng vậy chủ thớt

----------


## Huyen Tran

> Cái link sao khi vào nó quay vòng vòng vậy chủ thớt


link nào ạ ????

----------


## Huyen Tran

link không vào được thì mình gọi trực tiếp đến số điện thoại để được tư vấn kỹ hơn ^^!

----------


## giahangsi

> link nào ạ ????


Mình cũng lâu lâu không vào dc , chắc vào ngay lúc sever nó bảo trì hay gặp sự cố . Giờ thì vào bt

----------


## infoshri

> Mình cũng lâu lâu không vào dc , chắc vào ngay lúc sever nó bảo trì hay gặp sự cố . Giờ thì vào bt


Tôi hay vào site này , thấy load vù vù

----------

